# Where can i find Bitish ex pats



## treb

Maybe a stupid question, but are there any British ex pats meetings in Thailand ever? if so please let me know, the Thai's are nice people but i do miss the British banter


----------



## oddball

Put out an enquiry on thai visa forum , should get answers there , never heard of an actual Limey club in BKK . Colin


----------



## KhwaamLap

If you are in Pattaya, Phuket or Chiang Mai Treb, then just stick out your hand and you will probably poke one!

try britishclubbangkok.org


----------



## synthia

There are Hash House Harriers, I'm sure.


----------

